# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Kinderen kunnen zelf beslissen over orgaandonatie

## Leontien

> Kinderen in de leeftijd tussen de 12 en 15 jaar willen en kunnen over orgaandonatie nadenken. Driekwart van hen wil hier zelf een beslissing over nemen. Tweederde geeft aan donor te willen zijn.


nu.nl

*Hoe sta jij hier tegenover? Kunnen kinderen tussen de 12 en 15 zelf beslissen over orgaandonatie? Of moet je deze beslissing aan de ouders overlaten?*

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## John_Swain

ikzelf vind ondanks je leeftijd je het gewoon zelf mag bepalen.
er zijn mensen die niet donor willen worden...
ik zou kwaad worden als ik 12 was en me ouders beslissen hierover voor mij...
want ik wil echt geen donor worden!

----------


## tangram

Een nee van een kind OK, een ja doneren wacht even tot je de consequenties kent= 18+

----------


## ikbeneric

jongeren zijn té beïnvloedbaar,
een donorkeuze maakt men nuchter en zonder emoties.

----------


## heine

Ja ik vind dat mijn eigen kinderen heel goed weten wat ze willen dus voor mij een. JA

----------


## nicxx

> nu.nl
> 
> *Hoe sta jij hier tegenover? Kunnen kinderen tussen de 12 en 15 zelf beslissen over orgaandonatie? Of moet je deze beslissing aan de ouders overlaten?*
> 
> Geef hieronder je mening!


Mits ze heel goed geinformeerd zijn en niet over een nacht ijs gaan en ze daarna dan ook echt zelf, zonder enige druk van wie dan ook, hiervoor kiezen. Ben ik van mening dat kinderen van die leeftijd best zelf kunnen beslissen wat ze willen. De jeugd van tegenwoordig ziet en hoort genoeg om zich heen gebeuren, of ze maken het van kort bij mee, dat je niet oud hoeft te zijn voor "enge"ziektes etc. ook hen kan het gebeuren.

----------


## brabander07

Ik vindt deze leeftijd te jong om over dit zware onderwerp te kunnen beslissen.
Laat ze wachten tot ze zelf 18 zijn.
Ik zou zeker niet de ouders laten beslissen voor deze leeftijdsgroep.
Vaak hebben jongeren van deze leeftijd 'n andere mening dan hun ouders over dit onderwerp.

----------


## tangram

> Mits ze heel goed geinformeerd zijn en niet over een nacht ijs gaan en ze daarna dan ook echt zelf, zonder enige druk van wie dan ook, hiervoor kiezen. Ben ik van mening dat kinderen van die leeftijd best zelf kunnen beslissen wat ze willen. De jeugd van tegenwoordig ziet en hoort genoeg om zich heen gebeuren, of ze maken het van kort bij mee, dat je niet oud hoeft te zijn voor "enge"ziektes etc. ook hen kan het gebeuren.


Zelf doneer ik niet om de volgende redenen.

Ten eerste : De donor moet hersendood verklaard worden terwijl het lijf nog 
leeft.

Gevolg. : De mensen die jou nastaan moeten afscheid nemen van een 
levende. Dit lijkt me nadelig voor de verwerking; a) van het ongeluk dat 
jouw kind is overkomen plus het aanstaande verlies van diens leven.
Als ouder zou ik me altijd blijven afvragen of de diagnose hersendood 
wel juist was....en waarom mijn kind dit van de wetgever zelfstandig 
mocht beslissen. 

Ten tweede : De gedoneerde organen worden levend verwijderd.

Tot voor kort ging men er vanuit dat een hersendood verklaarde geen pijn
voelt.
Nu duiken er signalen hier en daar op dat de donor soms wel degelijk
pijnsignalen vertoont.

Ten derde : De gedoneerde zal levenslang anti-afstotings-medicijnen
moeten slikken, met alle nadelen hieraan verbonden ten aanzien van
dienst immuniteit.

Het lijkt me voorstelbaar dat niet elk kind van 12 tot 15 jaar zich hier
allemaal van bewust is.
Daarom ben ik NIET voor.

----------


## Annie48

Beste Tangram,
In België is men donor op het moment dat men geboren wordt. Ik heb jaren in een Belgisch ziekenhuis op het OK gewerkt en nog nooit hebben wij signalen opgevangen dat de donor pijnprikkels kan doorkrijgen tijdens de donatie. 
Tegenwoordig geef ik in Nederland heel veel lezingen aan groep 8 van de basisscholen. Ik heb dan ook iemand bij mij die 8 jaar geleden een nieuw hart heeft gekregen. Deze persoon doet eerst het woord en vertelt ook over de grote hoeveelheid medicijnen die geslikt moeten worden om afstotingsverschijnselen tegen te gaan. 
Je staat er van te kijken hoeveel kinderen na afloop al zeggen donor te willen worden. Uiteraard vertellen wij dan altijd dat zij eerst heel goed hier over moeten nadenken en hier thuis over moeten praten. 
Bovendien las ik afgelopen week een artikel in de krant dat driekwart van de kinderen tussen de 12 en 15 jaar zelf wil beslissen over orgaandonatie.

----------


## floris

hallo allemaal, ik vind eigenlijk dat iedereen standaard donor moet wezen, en als iemand dat niet wil, dat die dan een kaart invuld.
en al die mensen die het niet willen, denk is na over het volgende,
jij of je kind ligt in het ziekenhuis en heeft een hart nodig, en dan word er gezecht, dat gaat niet lukken meneer, ik heb er wel 1 maar die wil niks afstaan, dus ga jij of je kind gewoon dood.
lijkt mij heel erg Egoïstisch.

antwoord op de stelling, ja ze mogen het zelf beslissen.
een kind denkt gelukkig nog mee, een volwassene helaas vaak niet meer.

----------


## Annie48

Helemaal mee eens Floris. Ik ben overigens vergeten te melden dat ik UITERAARD ook donor ben.Je staat er van te kijken hoe juist kinderen heel erg met dit onderwerp bezig zijn.

----------


## tangram

Geachte mevrouw Annie48,
Dank voor uw reactie welke mijn betoog nauwelijks ondergraaft.

Wat de door u gehoorde reacties van de kinderen betreft:
Kinderen zijn net mensen, eerder van goeden dan van kwaden wille.
Vraagt u die zelfde groep eens of ze auto willen rijden en ook dat antwoord laat zich raden.

U begrijpt, ik blijf bij mijn stanpunt en betoog,
Met vriendelijke groet,
Albert

----------


## Annie48

Beste Albert,
Het is uiteraard uw goed recht om bij uw betoog te blijven en natuurlijk respecteer ik uw standpunt inzake donatie betreffende kinderen.

----------


## tangram

Geachte mevrouw Annie48,
Dit geldt wat mij betreft ook omgekeerd.
Mijn standpunt is niet meer of minder waard dan het uwe.
Groet,
Albert

NB: Een verplicht doneren tenzij men aangeeft dit niet te willen(Belgische wetgeving) is wat mij betreft uit den boze.

----------


## ballesteros

Ik ben het met de motieven van tangram eens.

Geen beslissingsbevoegdheid voor kinderen en geen verplichte orgaandonatie

----------


## floris

beste mensen, met verplichte orgaandonatie bedoel ik dus, dat iedereen die het niet wil een kaart invult.
waarom nou dit omgekeerde verhaal !!! 
dit omdat de meeste mensen wel willen, maar omdat ze lui zijn het vaak uitstellen en vergeten.
iemand die niet wil, gaat echt wel tekenen.

ik zou ook niet weten waarom iemand geen donor wil zijn, zolang iemand na zijn dood met respect word behandeld en netje begraven of gecremeerd word.

volgens onderzoeken, wil 86 % donor zijn, terwijl er maar 10 % ingeschreven staat , of minder.
het lijkt mij ook fijn om te weten dat ik misschien iemand red van de dood,
of dat hij met mijn ogen weer kan zien, om maar een voorbeeld te geven !!

ps. kan iemand mij vertellen wat de reden is, om geen donor te zijn ??

groetjes.

----------


## MissMolly

Precies...

Denk je nu echt dat een arts iemand die mogelijk gered zou kunnen worden laat sterven om misschien iemand te kunnen redden die nog leeft en aan die operatie ook zou kunnen sterven?

Een arts gaat echt niet het risico lopen dat er straks 2 patienten dood zijn.

Iedereen die geen donor wil zijn zou ook net zo principieel moeten zijn bij het accepteren van een donororgaan. 
Ik denk overigens juist dat het voor de ouders en verdere familie een heel troostende gedachte kan zijn dat de dood van je dierbare kind tenminste niet helemaal zinloos is geweest, dat hij of zij met zijn dood tenminste nog een goede daad heeft kunnen verrichten voor iemand die anders ook ten dode opgeschreven zou zijn.

Ik hoop van ganser harte dat er bij mijn dood nog iets van mij bruikbaar zal zijn voor een ander. Ik ben 55, en heb vanaf mijn 12e een donorcodicil bij me gedragen.
Voor mij was - en is - dat heel vanzelfsprekend.
Mijn redenen nu zijn niet anders dan toen. Als ik terugkijk op mijn keuze als 12 jarige, sta ik daar nog steeds achter, ook achter mijn motivatie van toen.

Onderschat een kind alsjeblieft niet, en respecteer de eerlijkheid en medemenselijkheid van een kind, die we als volwassene zo vaak verliezen aan het egoisme en de hebberigheid van de consumptiemaatschappij.
De keuze van een kind is vaak zuiverder dan de onze als volwassene. 

In plaats van een kind zijn oprechte keuze te ontzeggen kan je beter je eigen motieven eens aan een grondig gewetensonderzoek onderwerpen. 

Waarom, en vooral: voor WIE - weiger je een donatie? 
Voor wie kies je de beste of makkelijkste weg? 
En ten koste van wie?
Wat win je ermee door te weigeren?
En wat verliest iemand anders daarmee?
Weegt dat _werkelijk_ tegen elkaar op?

Ik ben van mening dat donor zijn de standaard moet zijn, en dat wie dat uit godsdiensitge of persoonlijke redenen niet wil, dat zelf kenbaar moet maken.

----------


## heine

Ben het met voorganger heelemaal eens,ook ik ben van mening dat iemand die het niet wil maar een rood armbandje moet dragen (je ziet ze vaak wel van rubber) en die geen armband draagt is gewoon voor donatie, klaar.

----------


## tangram

Voor Floris en zijn stanpunt delenden.
Voor mijn motivatie om niet te doneren verwijs ik naar boven (lees eerder bericht)
De 86% waarnaar schrijver verwijst geldt wellicht voor hen die het wel willen maar nog niet hebben doorgegeven aan onze overheid. 
Daar treft de overheid mijns inziens blaam.
Zelf heb ik mij om die reden nog niet afgemeld. Om mij af te melden, of een ander die zich aan wil melden als donor, MOET je namelijk een kopie opsturen van een identiteitsbewijs, dat lang NIET werd ingevoerd hier wegens slechte ervaringen van oa mijn ouders in de WOII, het identiteitsbewijs heette toen Ausweis.

Gezien de huidige postbezorging, er gaat wel eens iets mis :~(( 
wordt men eenvoudig slachtoffer van identiteitsfraude.
Daar pas ik voor.

Tevens zij megedeeld dat ik absoluut geen onderdeel van een ander in mijn lijf gemonteerd wil hebben; ik ben nog van de generatie: op is op.

Bovendien zijn er nu verheugende ontwikkelingen gaande om nieuwe onderdelen te kweken uit eigen stamcellen; dit vermijdt afstoting, blijdschap gevolgd door droevenis: opnieuw wachten tot een ander iets desastreus overkomt met alle spanningen van dien.

Voor de overheid, aangenomen dat die meer donoren wenst (er wordt al drastisch gekort in de zieke zorg) heb ik nog wel een tip:
Zet één vraag extra op het belastingbiljet, stuur vanuit den Haag in tweevoud ter bevestiging een terug te tekenen portvrije brief zonder Sofinummer en Bingo! De aan en afmeldingen stromen binnen.
Oh ja eh ik ben geen zendeling, accepteer van elkéén de mening, maar wordt niet enthousiast van de ietwat emotioneel overkomende toon van een enkele voorganger.
Met vriendelijke groet aan alle deelnemers dezer.

----------


## MissMolly

Op is op is misschien een goede stelregel voor iemand die een normale levensduur heeft en bij wie ouderdomsverschijnselen optreden. Je kan zelfs nog beargumenteren dat iemand die zijn lever sloopt met alcohol of drugs daar zelf verantwoordelijk voor is.

Maar mensen die geboren worden met een slecht functionerend hart, mensen met ernstige aangeboren longafwijkingen, mensen met brandwonden...
Denk eens aan al die kinderen uit Volendam, zonder huidtransplantaties (warvan de meeste van donoren) zouden ze er nu veel slechter aan toe zijn, en vaak niet eens overleefd hebben.

Een vriend van mij heeft op zijn 25e een donornier gehad. van zijn - levende - broer.
Zonder die nier zou hij de 27 niet gehaald hebben, hij werd al zo lang gedialyseerd dat er geen bruikabre aderen meer over waren, en een donornier was niet voorhanden. In dat opzicht is op is op wel een erg wrange opmerking.

Gaan jullie maar lekker dood, kindertjes en jong-volwassenen, want alle organen moeten met hun dode eigenaar mee in een kist om daar weg te rotten, of mee verbrand worden met de rest van het lichaam.

----------


## MissMolly

> Oh ja eh ik ben geen zendeling, accepteer van elkéén de mening, maar wordt niet enthousiast van de ietwat emotioneel overkomende toon van een enkele voorganger.


Vreemde opmerking......

Leven en dood is het meest emotionele onderwerp, en het feit dat de mens zich bewust is van de emotionele betekenis van leven en dood is juist wat hem tot mens maakt.

Het komt op mij dus heel kil en onmenselijk over als leven en dood, en het redden van andermans leven, zonder emotie benaderd zou moeten worden. 

Donor ben je uit betrokkenheid bij je medemens, uit mededogen, uit naastenliefde. En ja, dat is allemaal emotie.

----------


## tangram

Tja....maar als zendingsdrag obsessieve vormen aanneemt, hetgeen ik 
proef uit uw reacties, komt uw respect voor een anders mening in 't 
gedrang..... :EEK!:

----------


## MissMolly

Ik?
Zendingsdrang?

Als er iets is dat ik NIET heb.......
Ik vind Uw reacties juist nogal obsessief aandoen, met allerlei niet ter zake doende opmerkingen over identiteitsfraude en belastingen, die er met de haren bijgesleept worden, en uw aanval op natuurlijke menselijke emoties.

----------


## MissMolly

> Tja....maar als zendingsdrag obsessieve vormen aanneemt, hetgeen ik 
> proef uit uw reacties, komt uw respect voor een anders mening in 't 
> gedrang.....


Nou wordt hij helemaal mooi.
Ik heb exact even veel respect voor uw mening als u voor de mijne.
Ik mag het net zo goed met u oneens zijn als u met mij.
Maar begrip is een ander ding.

En nee, voor een opvatting als 'op is op' bij jonge mensen met nog een heel leven voor zich, kan ik totaal geen begrip opbrengen.
Dat vind ik dus respectloos naar die mensen toe.
Die hebben immers niet gevraagd om een orgaan dat geen leven lang meegaat?

Ik ken diverse mensen die hun leven te danken hebben aan een donororgaan, of die gered zouden hebben kunnen worden als er een donororgaan was geweest.
Mijn neef is overleden aan een longziekte omdat er geen donorlongen voor hem waren, maar hij klaagde nooit, en hij is tot zijn dood blijven hopen dat er op een of andere manier een oplossing voor hem zou komen, met medicijnen, behandeling of een donororgaan.
Hij is op 2e kerstdag overleden en liet een gezin met 3 jonge kinderen achter, die de rest van hun leven met heel gemengde gevoelens kerst zullen vieren.

De moed van mijn neef en zijn gezin, DAAR heb ik nu respect voor.

----------


## tangram

Voor u betekent dood wellicht het einde van een mens; voor mij is het 
niet meer of minder dan het overgaan van de ziel van het stoffelijke 
naar het onstoffelijke leven.

Dit betekent dat iemand van zijn stoffelijk lijf (en lijden) is verlost.
Iemand daaraan willen binden kan met meer recht egoïstisch 
worden genoemd dan niet doneren.

Als u mijn motivatie niet begrijpt na mijn uitleg het zij zo.

Het spijt me dat u van nabij het eea heeft meegemaakt in deze maar
onze uitgangspunten verschillen aanzienlijk, met als logisch gevolg 
een ander standpunt

Vertrouwende u naar genoegen te hebben geïnformeerd wens ik u 
veel succes met het winnen van meer donoren.

----------


## MissMolly

Ik ben agnost, ja, voor mij is het leven hier op aarde, en dat is een hemel of een hel, al naar gelang wat wij er HIER met zijn allen van maken. 
Daarnaast ben ik werkzaam in de gezondheidszorg, en mensenlevens helpen redden is dus mijn dagelijks werk.

Ik vind het prima dat u vanuit uw geloofsovertuiging geen organen wilt doneren of ontvangen, iedereen mag van mij geloven wat hij wil, zolang hij of zij andere mensen niet zijn/haar geloof en daarmee samenhangende leefregels opdringt.

De stelling is dat een kind tussen 12 en 15 jaar al dan niet oud en wijs genoeg is om zelf te beslissen over orgaandonatie, NIET dat iedereen al dan niet automatisch donor moet zijn, en of orgaandonatie al dan niet wenselijk is.

Ik neem aan dat u van mening bent dat de godvruchtige tieners die u zondag in de kerk tegenkomt heel goed beseffen waar ze in geloven en waar ze voor staan, dat ze in staat zijn de normen en waarden te overzien en te interpreteren die door hun geloof worden opgelegd.
In dat geval zullen kinderen van diezelfde leeftijd dus ook voldoende besef hebben om bewust en weloverwogen te kiezen voor of tegen orgaandonatie.

Uw argumenten zijn dus niet zuiver in het licht van de stelling die hier ter discussie staat. U probeert een heel andere, godsdienstige, discussie te voeren.

Verder stoor ik me ook aan de suggestie dat ik zieltjes probeer te winnen voor orgaandonatie, terwijl u aan het preken bent over het lijdzaam accepteren van ziekte en dood. 

Mijn standpunt is juist dat iedereen dat *werkelijk* voor zichzelf moet kunnen beslissen. Dus dat derden een orgaandonatie niet kunnen tegenhouden, op welke gronden dan ook, wanneer de persoon zelf heeft aangegeven zijn organen wel ter beschikking te willen stellen.

U heeft de volledige vrijheid om zelf te kiezen of u orgaandonor wilt zijn of niet, en of u een levensreddende medische behandeling wilt ondergaan of niet. Sterker nog, afgezien van noodsituaties, waar geen mogelijkheid is om uw mening te vragen, wordt u alleen behandeld als u daar expliciet toestemming voor geeft. U heeft dus alle vrijheid om zo snel mogelijk naar het hiernamaals te vertrekken, als u dat wilt.

Daarom lijkt het me niet meer dan fair dat mensen die een andere mening toegedaan zijn alle recht hebben om *wel* alle medische handelingen te ondergaan die hun leven kunnen redden, en dat mensen die *wel* na hun dood met hun lichaam het leven van een ander willen redden daar ook *in alle vrijheid zelf* over kunnen beslissen, zonder dat een ander daar alsnog een stokje voor kan steken door na het overlijden van de potentiële donor als nabestaande geen toestemming te geven, of door een donorverklaring op grond van iemands leeftijd of geestelijke vermogens ongeldig te willen verklaren.

----------


## tangram

Geachte mevrouw Annie48,
Geloven doe ik niets en verantwoorden hoef en zal ik mij hier niet.

In uw laatste stukje slaat u de plank zover mis dat ik mij veroorloof 
niet meer te reageren op uw schrijfselen.

Met vriendelijke groet,
 :Cool:  :Smile:

----------


## anil1966

Ik vind en lees het duidelijk dit hele schrijven is mijn mening daarover valt niet te discuseren het is mijn mening dat jullie niet het recht te geven dat ik daarom egoistische zou zijn ....
*Er word gevraagd om een mening en iedere mening hoort gerespecteerd te worden of het nou zijn voor of na tekens heeft !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ik vind tussen 12 en 15 vind ik erg jong om hierover een mening te kunnen hebben ...maar stel dat me kinderen het zouden willen ...wie ben ik ... :Embarrassment: 
Ook hun hebben een mening ...net als ik.
Ik zou er zelf niet over beginnen omdat ik er zelf op tegen ben ...
En wrom ik op tegen ben is dat ik er geen goed gevoel bij heb ...bij organen weghalen ...het gevoel dat ze me eerder zouden laten gaan omdat ze organen kunnen gebruiken staat bovenaan het lijstje ...

Ze zouden er misbruik van kunnen maken ...
Dat het naar de verkeerde personen zou gaan ...mensen met alcohol en rookverslavingen verdienen het niet om een orgaan te krijgen van een gezond iemand ...en ook dat gebeurt ...

En om maar vast te stellen als iemand geboren word gelijk als donor aan te bieden hallo zeg waar blijven we met ons leven !!!

Ik zeg maar zo iemand die graag een donor wil zijn weet ik zeker dat die zelf wel voor een papiertje zorgt waar het op staat dat ze dat willen 
Iemand die het nog niet gedaan heeft omdat die lui zou zijn om iets in te vullen zou ik zeggen ....die staan er gewoon niet volledig achter 
Dus gewoon zo laten als het is ...wil iemand graag donor worden dan kan die er zelf achteraan gaan 
Ik laat niet zomaar vanzelf sprekend over mijn leven beslissen !!!!!!!!!!!


Dus respecteer elkaar zijn mening en niemand is EGOISTISCHE omdat die een andere mening heeft !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gr anita  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Ik ben zelf ook niet voor orgaandonatie, maar vind wel fantastische dat er mensen zijn die dat doen. In België ben je idd donatie vanaf je geboorte, tenzij je een formulier aanvraagt waar opstaat dat je dat niet wilt.
Kinderen tot 18 jaar vind ik dat ouders dat moeten beslissen, omdat ik vind dat een kind zeer beïnvloedbaar is.

Ik vind ook dat we ieder zijn menig moeten respecteren.... :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

ik vind dat kinderent ussen de 12-18 niet zelf kunnen beslissen of ze donor zijn ja of nee! Die kids zijn veel te beïnvloedbaar!!! Ik zou daar ook tegen zijn,, en zoals in België dat je vanaf je geboorte donor bent vind ik belachelijk. Ik vind dat mensen er zelf echt achter moeten staan om wel of niet donor te zijn! En niet omdat dat moet ofzo!!

----------


## tangram

21.10 #hollansezaken Ned 2 over al dan niet betaald donorschap :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Dolfijnjorien,

Vind dat ook belachelijk, maar aan de wet kan je niets doen. Ik heb het er gisteren met mijn ventje er nog over gehad dat ik er werk moet van maken om naar gemeentehuis te gaan om zo'n formulier te gaan halen. Wil ook niet dat ze na mijn dood mijn organen eruit halen....gedacht alleen al.
Van mijn lijf blijven ze af!

----------


## ben0911

Tangram's morieven kan ik me goed vinden.
Maar simpel gezegd:
Als een kind volwassen is mag hijzelf beslissen voor een evt. JA, en tot zolang is het standaard NEEN.

----------


## MissMolly

Wat ik me dan wel afvraag:
Als je zo principieel bent over geen organen afstaan na je dood, ben je dan net zo principieel als je zelf met een donororgaan in leven zou kunnen blijven?
Want dat is mijns inziens de consequentie. 
Als je tegen orgaandonatie bent, moet je ook geen donororganen accepteren, geen beenmerg, geen nier, maar ook geen skin graft na een ernstige brandwond, want huid is ook een donororgaan.
En dan moet je ook geen hoornvlies van een donor accepteren als je staar krijgt.

Ik ben principieel in de zin dat alle organen die nog bruikbaar zijn na mijn dood gebruikt mogen worden, ik ben minder zeker of ik een donororgaan zou accepteren. In een aantal gevallen wel, maar bij ernstige brandwonden zou i khet liefst gewoon uitstappen. Geen tientallen operaties, blijvende verminking en altijd pijn, graag, gewoon de stekker er uit.
Maar als iemand anders er wel voor wil vechten mag hij mijn huid en mijn organen hebben.
Graag zelfs, dan heeft mijn dood nog enige zin.

Van mij mag iedereen voor of tegen orgaandonatie zijn, het is een persoonlijke keuze, en wat ik het allerbelangrijkste vind is dat iedereen ZELF die keuze maakt, en bewust die keuze maakt.

Laat je niet leiden door indianenverhalen over artsen die je zouden laten sterven voor je organen, want dat is onzin. Als ze jou dood laten gaan, is er een dikke kans dat je organen alsnog niet bruikbaar zijn, en dan hebben ze 2 lijkden, de potentiele donor, EN de ontvanger.
Bovendien is en orgaandonatie zoveel werk dat veel artsen liever niet eens kijken of de persoon misschien donor is.
Als je geen donor bent ga je dood en hebben ze 5 minuten werk met de formulieren.
Als je donorschbap gehonoreerd wordt zijn ze juren bezig met het veiligstellen vna de organen en de papierberd. De meeste artsen tekenen dus liever de overlijdensakte en klaar.

Ze zullen je dus zeker niet laten doodgan om je organen te mogen gebruiken, want dat is veel extra werk voor een heel team artsen.

Dus laat je beslissing afhangen van de realiteit, van de feiten, en niet van bangmakerij.

Maar wel organen willen ontvangen, maar zelf geen donor willen zijn vind ik hypocriet.
En dat is mijn persoonlijke mening.

----------


## ben0911

Waarom zou je geen organen mogen ontvangen, Molly?

Er zijn zat mensen die ze willen verkopen. Dus waarom niet?

Het heeft volgens mij niets te maken met of je ze zelf wel wil afstaan.

----------


## MissMolly

OMdat orgaan handel gelijk staat aan mensenhandel.
Organen zijn geen handelswaar, mensenlevens zijn geen handelswaar.
Het is overigens ook bij wet verboden om organen te kopen of te verkopen.
En terecht.

Als je ze niet wilt geven, omdat je tegen orgaan donatie bent, moet je ze ook niet willen ontvangen.
Of liever gezegd: als je een donororgaan zou willen ontvangen, ben je dus _voor_ donatie, dus moet je dan ook consequent zijn en zelf ook donor zijn.

Je bent voor of tegen, en dat geldt dan voor geven EN ontvangen.
Anders ben je gewoon een profiteur van andermans menslievendheid.
ALS ze de wet al zouden veranderen, dan zou het moeten zijn dat donororganen alleen voor mensen zonder donorcodicil beschikbaar komen als er helemaal geen potentiele onvangers MET codicil zijn. Maar een codicildrager, een donor, moet bij toewijzing van een orgaan altijd voorrang hebben.

Ik ben juist heel fel tegen legalisatie van donatie tegen betaling, omdat je dan mensen krijgt die uit geldnood een orgaan afstaan, terwijl ze nog leven.

DAt is nu echt een hele kromme redenatie, niet na je dood organen doneren, die anders alleen maar verbrand worden, of opgevreten door de maden, maar wel tegen betaling een orgaan uit een levend iemand mogen rukken, zodat die persoon de rest van zijn leveneen vitaal orgaan mist.
Ik vind niet dat geld een motief moet zijn om organen te doneren.
Het gebeurt in sommige delen van de wereld al, illegaal, handel in organen, en als DAT toegestaan wordt moet je ECHT bang worden dat ze mensen dood laten gaan voor hun organen, of zelfs dat mensen vermoord worden voor hun organen.
En als er voldoende mensen waren die NA HUM DOOD hun organen ter beschikking zouden stellen, zouden levende mensen geen organen ter beshikking hoeven stellen, die ze eigenlijk zelf nog veel te hard nodig hebben.

Bovendien krijg je bij een eventuele legale betaalde donatie de situatie waar het orgaan naar de hoogste bieder gaat, want dan wordt het gewoon handel, vraag en aanbod. 
En mensenlevens mogen NOOIT handel worden.

----------


## floris

hallo, orgaan handel gebeurd in nederland ook al,
ze worden al verkocht, alleen heet het anders, ze noemen het een gift van 8000.-euro
voor een nier of een stukje lever, of beenmerg.
bij de bloedbank word gevraagt of je beenmerg wil afstaan, als je het juiste bloed heb,
zeg jij dan nee dat doe ik liever niet, dan komen ze met de optie van een gift,
wat dus het zelfde is als verkoop, handel.
nu spreek ik uit eigen ervaring.
ook spelen ze op je gevoel in, als je nee zeg.
wat ik wel weer kan begrijpen.

zelf draag ik de ouderwetse donor codicil, want registratie ben ik tegen,
vanwege het feit , dat je dan op bestelling kan worden plat gereden.
ik weet dat het erg ver gaat.
maar dit doen ze al jaren in het buitenland en het zou hier ook kunnen.

----------


## MissMolly

Ik vermoed dat ze echt in problemen komen als je dat aan zou kaarten, want iemand lokken met een 'gift' is ook een vorm van betaling, en betalen voor organen (of voor bijvoorbeeld draagmoederschap) is verboden.
Ze kunnen hooguit alle ziektekosten plus gederfde inkomsten vergoeden, zonder dat het als betaling geldt.

Msschen dat ze een extra bedrag kunnen geven omdat je verzekering mogelijk duurder wordt als je een orgaan mist, maar ook dat moeten ze dan verantwoorden. Daar schiet je dus als donor zelf niets mee op.

----------


## tangram

De praktijk in deze wereld is weerbarstiger dan de theorie missmollie, 
zelfs wanneer die in de wet van ons kikkerlandje is vastgelegd.

----------


## MissMolly

Ik vind wel dat we ons moeten richten op wat volgens de wet mogelijk is, en ons daar sterk voor moeten maken.

Als je zo'n grijs circuit krijgt van handel in organen en donoren die het voor het geld doen, ben je veel verder van huis.
Dan krijg je mensen die uit acute geldnood een orgaan afstaan, die dus vaak ook al minder gezond zijn, en dan zijn de rijkelui de enige die zich de organen kunnen veroorloven.

Dan krijg je JUIST de misstanden waar mensen zo bang voor zijn, en die nu absoluut niet aan de orde zijn.
Zoals de zaken nu geregeld zijn, heeft niemand er baat bij om iemand te laten sterven voor zijn organen, maar als orgaandonatie een geldkwestie wordt, zou dat wel eens kunnen veranderen.

----------


## MissMolly

Maar goed, ook dit is alweer volledig off-topic.
De vraag in deze stelling is NIET of je voor of tegen orgaandonatie bent, of jij persoonlijk een orgaan wilt afstaan of niet, of dat er al dan niet betaald moet worden voor een orgaan.

De vraag van deze stelling is of een tiener, die zelf een duidelijke mening heeft over wat hij zelf wil met betrekking tot orgaandonatie, voldoende inzicht en gezond verstand heeft om zijn eigen beslissingen te nemen.
Dus DAT is ook het discussiepunt.

----------


## ben0911

Ja, MissMolly. Allemaal off-topic. Toch begrijp ik jouw reacties niet.
Zoals jij niet begrijpt dat er mensen zijn die wel willen betalen.
Mensen handel is verboden, maar dit heeft niets met mensenhandel te maken.
(wellicht aardig als nieuw topic)

Belangrijker vind ik:
Waarom respekteer je andermans mening niet? Je HOEFT het er toch niet mee eens te zijn, toch?

----------


## dotito

Pffffff....zware conversaties hier hoor......Is zoals Ben al aanhaalt ieder heeft recht op zijn mening. En iedereen denkt anders over verschillende zaken en dingen.

Wat de ene misschien niet goed vind is voor de andere misschien wel oké. Je moet inderdaad iedereen zijn mening respecteren.

----------


## MissMolly

Waarom mag een ander wel zijn mening verkondigen, en heet het meteen 'gebrek aan respect' als ik dat ook doe? Ik ben het absoluut met je oneens, net zo goed als jij het absoluut oneens bent met mij. Ik onderbouw mijn mening, dat heeft niets met gebrek aan respect te maken, alleen met het feit dat ik niet zomaar iets verkondig, maar dat ik weet waarom ik tegen betaalde orgaandonatie ben.

Ik vind gewoon dat gezondheid niet voor de hoogste bieder moet zijn, en dat mensen met minder geld dus geen levensreddende operatie kunnen krijgen omdat ze overboden worden.
En ik vind ook dat de wet EN het gezonde verstand mensen moeten beschermen die anders uit pure geldnood een orgaan zouden laten weghalen. Besef je wel wat de volgende stap is? Dat criminelen organen gaan 'roven'. 

Het zal niet de eerste keer zijn dat er zonder toestemming of medeweten van de patient iets wordt gedaan wat de patient zelf beslist zou weigeren, en wat ook helemaal niet in het belang van de patient zelf is. Er is in diverse landen in de tweede helft van de vorige eeuw jarenlang massaal sterilisatie uitgevoerd op mannen en vrouwen met geestelijke beperkingen, van 'minderwaardige' ethniciteit (aboriginals, zigeuners) of uit asociale milieus.

Vaak wisten de personen in kwestie van niets, die kregen te horen dat ze een blindedarmoperatie moesten ondergaan of iets dergelijks, en als ze bijkwamen konden ze geen kinderen meer krijgen. Op dezelfde manier kunnen mensen na een operatie ook ineens zonder dat ze het weten van een nier beroofd zijn, als die organen voor grof geld verkocht kunnen worden.

Op het moment dat je verkoop van organen toe gaat staan, zet je de deur open voor misbruik en orgaanroof. 

En wat betreft het eigenlijke onderwerp van deze stelling, zeg ik en heb ik altijd gezegd dat iedereen ZELF het recht heeft om over zijn eigen orgaandonatie te beslissen, en dat anderen een donatie niet tegen mogen houden die door de donor zelf GEWENST is. Net zo goed dat je als nabestaande geen organen zou mogen weggeven als de overledene zelf tegen donatie is.
Ik kan me geen mening voorstellen die meer respect heeft voor ieders eigen mening dan dat iedereen ZELF over zijn EIGEN orgaandonatie beslist.
Want dat was in feite de vraag: mag iemand een veto uitspreken over de uitdrukkelijke wens van een overledene - in dit geval een minderjarige overledene - dat zijn organen beschikbaar gesteld moeten worden voor donatie.

----------


## Luuss0404

Zo veel leesvoer tot nu toe...
Respecteer elkaars mening en de onderbouwingen van die mening...

Terug naar de stelling:
*Kinderen in de leeftijd tussen de 12 en 15 jaar willen en kunnen over orgaandonatie nadenken. Driekwart van hen wil hier zelf een beslissing over nemen. Tweederde geeft aan donor te willen zijn.*
Ik vind dat iedereen die echt zeker is van zijn keus om wel of geen donor te worden dit kan vastleggen, je kan de keus altijd veranderen tenslotte.
Ikzelf heb vanaf jonge leeftijd altijd een draagbare codicil gehad waarop stond dat ik donor wou zijn, het was mijn EIGEN keus, niet die van mijn moeder (geen donor) of van mijn vader (wel donor) en ik heb met mijn DigiD mij officieel geregistreerd.
Mijn neefje van 10 heeft mij gevraagd om mijn mening hierover, ik heb hem die gegeven nadat ik vroeg naar wat hij dacht... kinderen kunnen best wel zelf over sommige dingen nadenken en beslissen waar wij 'volwassenen' ze nog niet toe in staat achtten. En zoals ik eerder aangaf, ze kunnen zich best registreren en dan later hun keus wijzigen, net als iedereen dat recht heeft.

----------


## Luuss0404

Even off topic omdat ik toch wil reageren:
* Ik vind dat mensen die geen donor willen zijn om welke reden dan ook, ook geen donor organen of weefsels moeten accepteren!
* Ik vind dat orgaandonatie zeker geen geld op mag leveren of wat voor ander voordeel dan ook!
* Indianenverhalen, sjah met het tekort aan donoren zou half NL al gedood moeten zijn en dat is niet het geval, daarbij moet een lichaam hersendood zijn maar nog wel functioneren wil men er wat aan hebben, denk niet dat een moordenaar gauw met een lichaam naar een ziekenhuis gaat en zegt "kijk hier heb je een dood lichaam, nu wil ik graag geld ow en arresteer me ook maar gelijk"

----------


## ben0911

Even off topic dan maar weer, Luuss:
Goed dat je een mening hebt en ook goed dat anderen een andere mening hebben.

Als ik een kunsthart nodig heb dan betaal ik daar ook voor, al dan niet via de verzekering.
Dat zou voor een "echte" levende niet ook zo moeten zijn.

Dat nog los van de vraag of je wel of niet organen WIL verkopen of afstaan.

 :Smile:

----------


## ben0911

correctie:
Dat zou voor een "echte" levende NIER ook zo moeten zijn.

----------


## Luuss0404

Als je donor bent doe je dat vanuit een etnisch geweten, daar hoef je geen geld voor.
Daarbij voor een transplantatie worden altijd kosten betaald.
Echter aan een kunst-orgaan ging jaren van testen en verkleinen en verder ontwikkelen aan vooraf eer ze het ooit voor een mens konden en gingen gebruiken...

Ach een ieder zijn/haar mening, dus zo ook de kinderen  :Smile:

----------

